# 38 days old and loving the snow! My favourite album so far.



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The babies were not fussy about cool temps and green grass, but oh my goodness, do they ever loves snow! They got their first real taste of it yesterday and today were thrilled when I opened the door to the outside. They eat it, jump in it, poop in it and chase Mommy in it. Journey is being Wonder Mom and loving being with them. She needed her first litter to teach her how to be a champ this time.

















Pooped puppies after their outdoor escapades


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Gorgeous photos! Look how red the red pups are! It seems that your observation about earlier litters (coat color deepening instead of lightening) is holding up in this litter too!

LOL I see my little Skye was the first one by the door to come back in after the fun!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Beautiful babies, so much fun to watch them.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Squeee!! They are so adorable. I'm jealous of your beautiful snow, dreaming of winter already...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Nifty, both of us picked Skye! Keep the pictures coming, Cherie!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The 'Kids' are just soooo wonderfully cute but I have to say, Journey looks fabulous! She doesn't look like the typical worn out, tired and thin mama dogs that are often seen!! A Beautiful Mommy is Journey!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> The 'Kids' are just soooo wonderfully cute but I have to say, Journey looks fabulous! She doesn't look like the typical worn out, tired and thin mama dogs that are often seen!! A Beautiful Mommy is Journey!


I marvel at how well she looks after her litters. She seems to know how to look after herself and still give the kids what they need. She is in fabulous shape.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Nifty, both of us picked Skye! Keep the pictures coming, Cherie!


Ummm, that would be 3 of us liking Skye VERY VERY much!

They are all so very cute, and brave in all that snow.

Viking Queen


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Is that from a recent snowfall! wow! And of course the pups are so cute! We got only a dusting of snow but Chanter was one happy camper when he saw it! Thanks for the pics! Beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes. We got over a foot three nights ago. BLECH!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh wow! The kids are having so much fun! And it's true, Mom looks like the perfect mom. How lucky you -- and they -- are!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Mfmst and Viking Queen --- uh oh! We three may have to duke it out over Skye!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

They are ADORABLE! If your Pearl girl ever has puppies, I seriously do not know how I will resist. I keep telling myself small dogs are my thing, but oh man! Your puppies are so lucky to have these fun experiences at such a young age.

Also, go ahead and duke it out over Skye, as long as I can have Maye all to myself! 

Smiley is jealous of the snow! We don't have any in the city...yet.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

They are so darn cute! They didn't get cold out there at all?

I am still trying to process you have a foot of snow. Not ready not ready not ready.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Aw they just cant keep getting cuter can they??? Im in total absolute love with each and every one of them, I want them all! Especially Claire! That is my very favorite girl name so I think its fate!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing these beautiful photos of the puppies growing up. I agree that Journey looks absolutely amazing and the pups are cute as can be


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh! They're cute!!! What adorable little dumplings and how they're enjoying themselves in their brand new life. It just melts my heart to see any living thing just starting out in life. And those little precious ones are about to start an adventure, starting with the newly discovered snow! They're having a wee of a time.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

The babies are just adorable! I'd have trouble picking out just one! Journey looks really good. . .not at all tired. Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well if those babies like snow, I have some for one of them here in Alberta!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We still have a tiny bit here, but I am sure there will be plenty more before they move on to their new families. We have discovered the past few days they also enjoy going out in the dark with the outside light on, and they also do not mind light rain. They are just becoming freaks for the great outdoors!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

How exciting for them to play in snow! I'm glad it' not snowing yet in upstate NY. We're still having fall weather here for the next few days.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Journey and her pups are just lovely to see!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, they are unbelievably darling! Also echoing others on how lovely Mum is looking.


----------

